
Apple WWDC 2017 Conference Scholarship Recipient Denied Entry to the US - LeoPanthera
https://twitter.com/HarshilShah1910/status/865439089117589504
======
chrisper
This is nothing to be upset about or newsworthy. This probably happens every
day.

He got rejected because he didn't provide enough evidence that his intent is
purely non-immigrant.

[https://twitter.com/HarshilShah1910/status/86578769858118451...](https://twitter.com/HarshilShah1910/status/865787698581184512)

~~~
Steer
He is going to a conference obviously, but how does he prove that his intent
is "purely non-immigrant" besides that? I mean, it seems to me this could be
used to deny anyone entry since you can't very well prove it (I think) if it
is not enough that you say that you are not trying to work or immigrate.

Or am I misunderstanding something?

~~~
gkya
Usually the best proof is a return ticket and an occupation back home (school,
job, etc.). IDK if the guy has bought a return ticket. Also I don't (and
won't, I can't take what is described in tens of news articles to be the way
the US Border acts) have any experience w/ American visas, just European.

------
superflit
I am not defending or accusing. But having several good and bad interactions
with US borders and Customs. I should say:

1\. Most of the time they are correct but not for the reason we imagine;[1]

2\. Most the time the procedures should be followed even if it seems crazy[2];

There is no pleasure in any US service to cancel or deny but they should work
on procedures to be more fair. in case [2] even if I am not even close to
match they HAD to check everything before releasing me. So if you have a
common name disclose everything (travel to other countries, parents, friends,
everything).

If you think US border is "bad" you should check European (London). They do
not require visa but if the customs is in a bad day they will reject you and
sent you back while you wait in detention.

At least US has the courtesy to ask for a visa before most of the times.

[1] - The form asks if you have any parents and you did not disclose (even
distant family).

[2] - In my case my name is on the Wanted Database. There is a terrorist with
similar name. So EVERY TIME I approach customs there is an scary look when
they digit my name and I should go to "the room". After some time: "Sorry for
the trouble have a good one."

Disclaimer: I do not work for US gov or have any affiliation but I think they
tend to be more fair. If not please check Middle East countries or Europeans.

~~~
izacus
You're now excusing abusive crappy behaviour towards people by quoting other
terrible abusive behaviour. Alternatively, you're doing the same by quoting
bureaucracy and forgetting that someone wrote those inhuman rules.

I might be harsh, but this kind of "it's procedure, we're not budging!"
defense was used by government officials in our previous socialist government
to treat people like crap. And both the rules and petty beaurocrats
interpreting them in worst way possible were the cause of a lot misery.

No need to defend that.

~~~
MichaelGG
There's nothing inhuman about asking visitors to prove they're only going to
visit and not stay.

~~~
izacus
Using the world "asking" for the dehumanizing process that is immigration in
USA is almost insulting.

~~~
MichaelGG
Call it what you want, but when getting a visa, it's totally voluntary. This
isn't some border crossing shenanigans, they're well known prerequisites you
deliver to the embassy.

------
Animats
He wasn't denied entry to the US at the border. He was denied a visa while in
India. This is not being stuck in an airport or in detention.

See [1]

[1] [http://lawandborder.com/proving-nonimmigrant-
intent/#2_The_R...](http://lawandborder.com/proving-nonimmigrant-
intent/#2_The_Requirements_Explained)

~~~
gkya
As if it was any better that way.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Its objectively better in every way. He may not even be out the cost of a
flight (if he didn't buy it yet -- and even if he did, he may still be able to
use it), he won't have to wait around in a terminal or a detention center for
an unscheduled return flight, he'll have the opportunity to appeal and,
assuming he's really not trying to immigrate, gather the documentation
required to prove that and he should be permitted a visa.

------
muninn_
That sucks. People get denied entry to countries all the time and it's always
inconvenient. I know this is going to get down voted to hell, but my point is
that, this stuff happens. It's not new because Trump is president, and
crossing the border just about everywhere sucks.

~~~
FabHK
> crossing the border just about everywhere sucks.

I've been to 100+ countries, and my least favourite borders are Japan, Saudi
Arabia, and the USA (in alphabetic order).

I assume I'd add UK to that list if I didn't have a EU passport (let's see
what Brexit will do).

But in many places crossing the border is just fine.

~~~
muninn_
Depends on your Visa. My experience in the United States, is I just walk right
through because I have Global Entry. In Europe it was a breeze too, same with
Mexico and Canada and many other countries.

